# Tool advice for a rookie



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Warren said:


> if you put syrup on crap that don't make it pancakes.


:w00t::shutup:arty::laughing::jester:

Two schools of thought. Save some money and spend it elsewhere needed on tools.

Buy once cry once. Buy the best and you cry over the price, but you aint crying again when it breaks down.


----------



## JLeeper07 (Apr 13, 2010)

bconley said:


> What kind of work do you do/ or want to do?
> I'm up in Tacoma,may be looking for help.


as of right now i will take any work i can get. ive done a little bit of everything. i would love to frame houses or even commercial stuff. it might sound funny but i love to work hahaha


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a set of CLC framers and I love them.

When Im installing cabs or working in the shop (which is basically all Im doing these days) I dont wear a toolbelt, so I dont get to wear them as much as Id like.

If you want a good quality set, go with either CLC or Occidental. I dont see a downside to either one of them, other than obviously initial cost, but you get what you pay for.

If you dont have any work right now, dont go out and blow 200 or so on a new toolbelt, if your current belt isnt going to hold up, go over to the hardware store and pick up a set thats comfortable on you. Once you get a job and a steady income, go out and reward yourself with a nice toolbelt. Then start slowly upgrading your tools and you will be well on your way.

When I was starting out, I would get my paycheck on fridays, and I would go directly to the toolstore, I would buy something new every week. I made a point of if I had to borrow somebody elses tool over that week, I would get myself one that friday.


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)

JLeeper07 said:


> it might sound funny but i love to work


I know the feeling man. 

Go out and find yourself some work, talk to all the contractors in your area, see if any of them have any projects going on. Get your name out there.

Its hard to find work out there right now, as we all know, but if you keep after it, eventually something will come along in your favor. Hard work will pay off in the long run.

I wish you the best of luck in the industry, with your ambition, Im sure you will do great


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

JLeeper07 said:


> another thing too though. i have the money for it but im out of work right now. what will an employer think if i show up for day one with a brand new set of occidental bags? wouldnt he think im really green or would he think this guy came prepared?


When I hire a new guy, I know in the first 5 min. if he knows what he’s doing or not
I tell my guys what the daily plan is so they know what, where & how to set up.
If I say let’s set up for decking on the second floor and you grab a roofing gun, then I know you’re wasting my time.
Point is if you know what your doing and pay close attention to the bosses directions your new pouch has no bearing


----------



## JLeeper07 (Apr 13, 2010)

i really appreciate the advice guys.


----------



## caybound (Mar 22, 2010)

Here's an old Depression adage: "Use it up, wear it out, make it work or do without". Times are tough, which means buy only want you _need_, not what you _want_. I agree with the Craigslist advocates. Last year I spent a few weeks stateside and absolutely pillaged some great stuff from CL & the yardsales they list. Don't forget pawnshops too. You are at a good age to work on developing thrifty spending habits. 
If I had three guys in front of me, looking for a spot, I'd pick a guy with a worn kit over the one with the new gear. Yeah, won't take long to see if your worth a spit, but first impressions count.
Congrats on asking for help/advice from experienced folks. That habit will serve you well in your career and in life. Good luck!


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Back when I was a welder the guys use to give you a bad time when somebody bought new boots or leathers. So to avoid the rash of sh*t I would go right out and get them dirty in the mud. Somebody is gonna do it may as well be you.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Theres a crap ton of people out there out of work and giving up on construction

My buddy picked up a set of oxys for 40 bucks yesterday off of CL. I would get em if you plan on sticking it out in construction. Just dont wear em to the jobsite till after your first paycheck. There is something to be said for first impressions...and even if you are a noob you dont want to proclaim it loudly on your first week or two. After that it might say to your employer youre planning on sticking around.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome to the fourm! I am a rookie myself, I just finish a two year program in building construction, and I am currenly unemployed. I wish you the best in finding work.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i bought a set of clc cordura about 3 years ago. i used them so much i wore the belt out. i bought a new belt about a year ago, still use them to this day.
they are nice and wore in, so i wouldnt really want a new set right now.

what ever you get, run over them with your truck a few times to loosen them up.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

anybody ever seen cadillac bags?

I have 3 years on my set, and they are finally getting broken in.

I spent 200 and don't regret it.


In 20 years when these wear out I may try the kevlar bags next


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

this is a pic.

although mine are basically white now


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd never heard of them till a few days ago when I was talking to an associate from Canada and he said that he had an old set of them if he ever wore bags.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

for 200 bucks i think i would rather have some oxys personally


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

Cjeff said:


> :w00t::shutup:arty::laughing::jester:
> 
> Two schools of thought. Save some money and spend it elsewhere needed on tools.
> 
> Buy once cry once. Buy the best and you cry over the price, but you aint crying again when it breaks down.


From experience where I would cheap out on something only to have to go back and buy what I should have bought in the first place ending up spending the money to get the best plus the money spend on the "not best" just spend the money on the best so you don't end up going back.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

wow 200 dollars for a set of bags? Thats crazy. id rather spend that money on more tools. but then again im happy with my oil tanned leather bags i found at a pawnshop brand new for 25 bucks.


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

Buy a set of Occidentals, then come back. They are that much nicer (and more durable) than the other bags out there. (Except for the few other high end bags)

Anyone here use McRose bags?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Do they still make Nailers?
Guaranteed for life as I remember.
It took more than 15 years for mine to get a few little holes in them.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

JWilliams said:


> wow 200 dollars for a set of bags? Thats crazy. id rather spend that money on more tools. but then again im happy with my oil tanned leather bags i found at a pawnshop brand new for 25 bucks.




I figure my tool bag is strapped to my a$$ for 8 hrs a day, It should fit well and be comfortable and have everything exactly where I want it.

I would prefer to spend less, but if you find what you like $200 is not really a big deal.


using rough math I figure if my bags last 10 years, it costs me $.01 per hour.


----------



## CARPENTERDON (Jun 30, 2005)

> JLeeper07 wrote: *"Im only 20 but i love what i do. i'm looking into getting a new set of bags because the lowes specials im using now are falling apart. i live in western washington so leathers are risky for me. i use leathers right now and hate it when they get wet. im looking into getting the occidental adjust to fit, fat li set. i think they are the 9850's it wont let me post links or else id get you one. but i need some input from others before i jump to spending 200 bucks. right now i am about 50/50 on interior finish and rough in"*


Here is a pic of the bags you're interested in. You really can't go wrong with Occidental!


----------



## johnn (Apr 7, 2010)

If you do a lot of interior work, stay away from any bag that has a metal ring for holding your hammer. The ring is always in the way and banging into finished work. Just thought I would add my two cents.


----------



## forsmant (Dec 12, 2008)

I just bought those exact bags about two months ago. I absolutely love them. There is a place for all the tools i want in my pouch and best of all no holes for my nails to fall out in the driveway or anywhere else for that matter. I hope these are the last set I will ever buy. I had four sets of bags the last ten years. I have heard occidental will last for 15 from reading on this site. 

I have also been ridiculed for having the new bags. Even the place I bought them from looked at me funny for buying new while others are sitting at home. Some guys make fun others say they are nice. I don't care. I like them. I would be discouraged if I was passed over because of the condition of my bags. I wouldn't be wearing the tool belt to the job interview. You can tell by how a man works if he will be good or not. The tools he owns don't mean anything.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

forsmant said:


> I just bought those exact bags about two months ago. I absolutely love them. There is a place for all the tools i want in my pouch and best of all no holes for my nails to fall out in the driveway or anywhere else for that matter. I hope these are the last set I will ever buy. I had four sets of bags the last ten years. I have heard occidental will last for 15 from reading on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Forsmant,

Screw the critics! I had some ass hat infatuated with my 10 year old "Fancy tool belt." Obviously the guy was a reprobate moron. He told me he made $150,000 last year doing windows. Yeah right:laughing: 

Did you buy your belt locally?

I have a leather occy and a barrell bag occy good stuff.

Don't worry about ass hat's opinions, enjoy your new belt. :thumbsup:


----------



## forsmant (Dec 12, 2008)

I bought it from an internet dealer who has a building in town.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

I buy quite a bit of stuff from Tighton on 78th and L. They have good pricing. Anyhoo, enjoy your belt.


----------



## forsmant (Dec 12, 2008)

THats the place.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Sweet :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

My "Bag's"


----------



## Bradracer18 (Dec 14, 2005)

I bought my first (and still use them) bags from lowes. They are green and not leather. I have had great luck with them, held up to very bad conditions. I have worked outside in the rain, and had a roof basically draining into my pouches once...and they didn't sag or get ruined. Thing about leather bags, is they get "sloppy" in the heat of the summer, in my opinion. 

Although I have never worn a pair of these, you might look into a set of "suspension" type bags, that let the bags rest more on your shoulders than your waist. At the end of the day I would think you will feel much better in the back, especially in the days where you have a 100 tools and 1000 nails in your pouch!

http://www.tools-plus.com/dewalt-dg5617.html

Finally, what to carry:

---I'd suggest a nice wooden handled hammer. Not too heavy, not too light. I have a decent Stanley Fat Max one. If you plan to wreck stuff, get a steel handled one (Estwing)

I always carried these things too: Switchable 4-way screwdriver, SHARP catspaw, alan wrenches (if you have an old sawzall), speed square, 35' tape (I suggest stanley Fat Max....from Lowe's they replace them on the spot). Carry 2 pencils, a sharp carpet knife.

I keep 10 or so pole barn nails in my pouch for various things (good to plug caulk tubes, and nail with).....then a pouch for 16D nails, and 8's. Then a place for a LOT of clipped head nail strips. 

Decide where you like your hammer. Most framers like them in the back....but a lot of the older guys put them up on the side. I like both....the side is easier to get at...but it bangs the crap out of your knee when you walk.


----------



## JLeeper07 (Apr 13, 2010)

i usually keep a 15 in one screwdriver, sharp razer knife, 2 pencils, black sharpie, speed square and combo square, mini flat bar, and good cats paw, 25 foot tape, blue chalk line, a mini mag flashlight, 3 different size nail sets, and various bits for my drill on my right side

on the left...one bag for 16d one bag for 8d and the little bag for random nails or screws ( depending on what im doing )

and last but not least my favorite is my 14oz. stilletto ( which hits the back of my knees all day )


----------



## JLeeper07 (Apr 13, 2010)

oh yeah the bags i wear right now are lowes oil tanned ones like this...










sorry the picture isnt better


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

i wouldn't get a new 200 bag right now specially if your not working. if ur in need of bag pick up some clc's. If you really have your hart set on the ocs wait till u get a job and have some time in. You are young and sound very interested in the trades which is a great thing. IMHO though if you were told you need to learn to swing you hammer and that was the reason u weren't able to use the gun u may need to work on some of your hands on. that's normal and all part of learning but I'm thinking that having such a nice set of bags would just open u to allot of ridicule that u may not wanna deal with as I'm sure your already getting plenty being the young new kid around.
good luck


----------



## JFRAME (Aug 20, 2007)

forsmant said:


> THats the place.


 is that formerly Kel-Welco? just curious


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

take a look at these. not 200 bux but still a good setup. its a good comprimise between somthing u need and somthing u want. i might pick one up as a spare myself.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Occidental-Leat...tem&pt=Tool_Boxes_Storage&hash=item35a8a13d7a


----------



## JLeeper07 (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I made up my mind. I'm going to wait. Fishing season starts soon so I want to get some new gear


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

ONE MORE LINK

http://cgi.ebay.com/Occidental-Leat...tem&pt=Tool_Boxes_Storage&hash=item3a5a107f81


----------



## JLeeper07 (Apr 13, 2010)

Good idea but used so I don't get made fun of Hahaha I'm looking into it


----------



## nailit69 (Sep 8, 2010)

hammer7896 said:


> I have had a set of Occidental bags I have had for 15 yrs and they are still in good condition. If you are sure they are the setup you want and have the money I would not hesitate to buy them.


I've had my occidentals for 18 years, good investment if you're serious


----------



## get-r-done (Nov 29, 2010)

*Advanced Tool Belts*

Checkout the New Advanced State of Art Tool Belts

www.***.com

Imagine one of these Advanced Tool Belts wrapped around a set of Oxy's or DB's bags/pouch, then you'd be Getten-R-Done!!

Worlds Most Advanced Tool Belts!!


----------

